# Stihl HT250 pole saw converted to trimmer.



## bwalker (Mar 1, 2021)

Inreally liked the Stihl FS250 trimmer, but Stihl has discontinued them. What's the odds a FS-85 shaft/gear box/ head fits on a HT250?


----------



## Scandy14 (Nov 13, 2021)

It will fit.


----------

